# 3 x snowshoe x kittens



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

These are ones that we at Animal Lifeline UK have helped you can find out more about them here Login • Animal Lifeline UK

Queenies kittens Snowshoe 'cross breeds' all Black and White. Lovely little dots . They are also very small at the moment but are growing in strength and size now they are on wholesome food
They will all be fully vaccinated, microchipped and neutered and should be ready mid July.



















If anyone is interested in homing any of them please contact Patsy at Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## Gardavia (Jul 31, 2011)

I just signed up to add that my husband and I adopted 'Queenie', their mom, from Rushden. She is a FANTASTIC cat in every respect (sociable, friendly and beautiful) and I'm sure her kittens will also grow up to be similar!


----------



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

I REALLY wish I lived near them, I would have one.
They are SO CUTE !!!!!!.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Only one baby left to find a home now. Do post pics of Queenie so we can see her all happily settled Gardavia please Her and her babies weren't in the best of condition's when they came in but with lots of TLC from Patsy they all came round very well


----------



## Gardavia (Jul 31, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> Only one baby left to find a home now. Do post pics of Queenie so we can see her all happily settled Gardavia please Her and her babies weren't in the best of condition's when they came in but with lots of TLC from Patsy they all came round very well


Sure! She's now known as Kiviaq and has settled in very well. So far she's been great with everything; nail clipping, a bath, visitors, etc. She's especially skilled at charming people into petting her. 
I took these photos today. She's changed colour quite a bit as her healthy new coat comes in. She's also turning into a bit of a chunky monkey...


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww she looks much better, its amazing how a good diet and a lot of TLC can change a cat. I love seeing them happily settled in their new homes, its the best reward you can hope for, I also like to see pictures of the animals we help as then it feels more real then just words on a screen and telephoning etc if you get what I mean? I work to find 100s of animals rescue places all the time at the moment so I love seeing them in the fur it makes all the work you put in to saving them feel so worth while and even more so when they go on to find their forever home and you see them happily settled , gives me the warm and fuzzies inside every time lol


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

All have homes


----------

